# pro rock setting compound



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

have some wicked repairs on bad framing to do,was going to get some sheet rock which i hate,then bought this pro rock LITE SAND (hot mud)
-whats is some ones experience with this product,does it sand easy,does it shrink back too much down the road,what are you using it for (bead,flats,1/2 and 1/2 mixes )etc....
-just got me thinking of some of it's potentials .
pros and cons plz
I hate sheetrock and duabond so...

pro rock mud link http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_USFin_Brochure_Eng.pdf


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I use ProRoc 90 lite sand all the time, and I like it a lot. Other compounds I've used set up like a rock almost instantly when their time is up, and I can say that this stuff doesn't go off like a bomb so fast.

I've only used it for pre-fill, stringing tapes and 1st coat screws and deep fill spots, but the best stuff for heavy filling if you absolutely need to is Concrete Fill.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

it's reliable stuff for a single coat, but sands tough. If you try to put a second coat of setting compound on, the first coat catalyzes the first coat and makes it harden before you even get it feathered.

There's a good thread on use of setting compound at CT. http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/setting-type-secret-84575/

I use a kitchen mixer blade in my cordless drill to mix (a hand held kitchen mixer works fine too)

I'm just starting to play with Vario, but it doesn't seem to bind up between coats lke ProRoC and Synko setting compound. I set up some test panels in my basement and feathered a second coat to the point that sanding was practically unnecessary, and it didn't bind up at all. Might be worth a try if you have time to order some.

Oh, and setting compound has less glue, so be careful with your tape. I mix in a little mud max for cheap insurance. White glue likely works too (but I won't try until I run out of mud max)

also, and compound on your tools or pans or buckets from the mix before will shorten the time on your next mix.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks guys
had to repair a cathedral than turned into 4 - 45 degree angles that ran down to the front window,they ran down to 4 - 45 degree angles on the wall,the framers were off by 2 to 3 inches on each point.I put a laser at the top point,wet some drywall tape in water and made it follow laser line,coated it,pulled the drywall tape down ,and wall -la....straight lines.
--I found this pro rock hot mud mixed up will nice,did a quick pan mix then finished mixing it on a scrap piece of drywall,was able to mix it real stiff with no lumps....nice.....good setting time too.
now you got me scared saul,we threw 6 timmy cups in a batch of mud to coat bead 1st coat,hope that don't affect the next coat.don't like to use hot muds cause I'm a machine taper and hate cleaning tools constantly ,just no heat in this house ,and there's a push of coarse.
bev,are you able to get away with 2 coat screws using this product ?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> it's reliable stuff for a single coat, but sands tough.


 WHAT!

It's the softest setting compound I've ever used by far.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I mean only that setting compound sands tougher than regular. You're right in that ProRoc is easier to use than Synko



Bevelation said:


> WHAT!
> 
> It's the softest setting compound I've ever used by far.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i find it drys way faster than synko too. i taped a small bathroom with it (90) once and pointed a fan in there and it was dry in two hours. not just set but dry. it doesn't smell as pretty as synko.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i find it drys way faster than synko too. i taped a small bathroom with it (90) once and pointed a fan in there and it was dry in two hours. not just set but dry. it doesn't smell as pretty as synko.


 Haha, the talc in ProSet 90 and 30 makes me crave sweet pastries sometimes.

Have you ever used Synko Fast Set? The walnut hull they use as an ingredient makes it smell like hot rotten farts when you mix it.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i sure have. everyone who i use that around just thinks i'm blaming my farts on the mud. it IS the mud i swear!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I mean only that setting compound sands tougher than regular. You're right in that ProRoc is easier to use than Synko


LOL, I said I find ProRoc sands the easiest of them all.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> LOL, I said I find ProRoc sands the easiest of them all.


I stand humbly corrected


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I really like the stuff. I use it for first coat when doing small jobs to reduce dry time, for large fills and corner bead, or for last minute touch ups when sanding out. The only limitations I've found is that it doesn't stick as well to painted surfaces, so you need to either rough em up, add adhesive, or both as part of your prep. I've also found that it doesn't stick to itself well either when building up big fills and tends to delam. In those situations I add some confil to the mix or scratch it up to provide a key for successive coats.

Sanding wise I find it's easier to scrape than to sand-and wouldn't use it for a finish coat.

Compared to other setting compounds it maintains it's workability right up to it's stated set time whereas synko goes off progressively.

I otherwise always keep a couple of bags handy. 45 for pan size jobs and 90 when going by the bucket.

D'S


----------

